# Exercise with EMS logo?



## RyanMidd (Nov 6, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to stick this, but its a combination of "whacking" and fitness.

While jogging, rock climbing, or working out, I sometimes wear either an EMS t-shirt (simple star of life on front & back) or Calgary Search & Rescue t-shirt (same).

I don't find myself to be too much of a whacker, they're simply cotton t-shirts and handy for anything.

Also, when running or biking, I find that being in public view with the star of life does tend to make me conscious that people are seeing me and making the connection between me and the profession, and if anything, it makes me run a bit longer or harder.

Begin judgements here.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 6, 2009)

RyanMidd said:


> Wasn't sure where to stick this, but its a combination of "whacking" and fitness.
> 
> While jogging, rock climbing, or working out, I sometimes wear either an EMS t-shirt (simple star of life on front & back) or Calgary Search & Rescue t-shirt (same).
> 
> ...



No judgements from me unless 1. You are doing for the "Super Hero" Attention you may get or 2. your SAR Team has issues with you "in uniform" while off duty... mine does (assuming this T-Shirt is viewed as part of an offically identifying attire by your team).  However, being in SAR, you do know that Cotton Kills, right?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2009)

It really depends on the design of the shirt. For example, some of the shirts that I've gotten this year from school 'for free' I refuse to wear because they just look tacky and wackerish.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 6, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> It really depends on the design of the shirt. For example, some of the shirts that I've gotten this year from school 'for free' I refuse to wear because they just look tacky and wackerish.



oh god, whackerism extends to med school too?!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> oh god, whackerism extends to med school too?!



It's more of just really really bad shirt design. For example, one of the student associations thought that it would be a good idea to put large block white lettering down the front of the shirt saying "Just DO it" (play on DO). It looks really tacky and I don't think I've seen anyone wear it since they passed it out, but the fact that someone thought it was a *good* design speaks volumes.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 6, 2009)

I wouldn't think what you're describing is bad at all.  Lots of people (cops, firefighters, military) belong to some larger group and identify with that, even when not on-duty.  At the same time, if Grandpa's ticker goes out while he's getting creamed by a video game at the movies, people are going to swivel their heads in the direction of that nice person wearing the EMS shirt...and expect you to deliver.

Not that you wouldn't anyway.

That said, shirts with designs of questionable taste (to be generous) look tacky and unprofessional no matter what.  If you'd sneer at someone wearing it, expect to be sneered at.  Doesn't sound like you have anything to fear.


----------



## Dominion (Nov 6, 2009)

I sometimes wear the free shirts I've gotten from air EMS companies, appreciation dinners, etc out while riding my bike or something.  It's not a big deal.  If you're wearing other 'silly' shirts it's questionable,but I personally find those designs tacky in general.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a grand total of three EMS t-shirts. All of them were department issue, and none fit all that well. So I only wear them on duty or when doing something around the station. 

That being said, I don't have a problem with people who wear them off-duty... unless they're the type that wears them solely to make people notice that they're an EMT. 

One place I work has a rule that you should only wear an EMS t-shirt off-duty if you're attending training, a department function, or ready to help with whatever happens to come your way. I think that's sensible.


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 7, 2009)

After working at 3 differnt Fire Departments and 2 differnt ambulance companys Iv'e aquiered so much crap with logos and Fire/EMS stuff its crazy so yea I wear it  and I really dont care what people think wheither its good or bad its mine Iv'e earned it,  and what ever I may be doing its reflecting a possitive outlook on my departments, with that said I would never wear it to bars or anything in that relation. Ambulance stuff, it doesnt really matter , your not a public servent, you are a civilian so you can do whatever you want. Thats like saying you work at Wal-mart and people may not like you wearing your work shirt.. Dont worry about it


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 7, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> after working at 3 differnt fire departments and 2 differnt ambulance companys iv'e aquiered so much crap with logos and fire/ems stuff its crazy so yea i wear it  and i really dont care what people think wheither its good or bad its mine iv'e earned it,  and what ever i may be doing its reflecting a possitive outlook on my departments, with that said i would never wear it to bars or anything in that relation. Ambulance stuff, it doesnt really matter , your not a public servent, you are a civilian so you can do whatever you want. Thats like saying you work at wal-mart and people may not like you wearing your work shirt.. Dont worry about it



i didnt spell check this before i sent it my bad!


----------



## nomofica (Nov 21, 2009)

I wear my volly ff dept's shirt when working out at the public gym all the time.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 21, 2009)

I have free t-shirts from tons of different organizations/events I've been involved in and I always wear them while working out... isn't that what everyone does with with free t-shirts?


----------



## Buzz (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got a couple of tee shirts I frequently wear for working out... They're identical, left over from my school days--they were part of my physical training uniform. I don't really have any reason for wearing them other than they have been my PT clothes for so long, I feel awkward wearing anything else. The way they fit is also another factor. 

On the front chest they've got a Maltese cross with a star of life incorporated into part of it. It's got my last name printed across the back. 

Thinking about it, wearing the symbol makes me want to push myself harder. It's usually all hidden by a sweatshirt, though.


----------



## EMS25 (Jan 12, 2010)

I really never worked out with an EMS or fire shirt on. My friends do and I don't really care. We have a lot of cops, firefighter and medics in my gym. Some work out with there agency t-shirts on. Sometimes I think my gym is the emergency services gym in my area. Everybody knows everybody from the field. It's like being at work.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 12, 2010)

I always wear my FD or EMS t-shirt while working out.  this way I can work out and get them all dirty and immediately throw them in the hamper.  and if it gets ruined, oh well, i got others.   this way I don't ruin a t-shirt that i like but washing it too much.


----------



## Don Gwinn (Feb 2, 2010)

I wear department t-shirts all over the place.  I've worn them to school on color spirit days (Wear Blue on Friday!)

But when I go running, the BVM bag keeps slapping against my upper leg and it drives me crazy, so I stopped.  Running, that is.


----------



## nemedic (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gwinn said:


> But when I go running, the BVM bag keeps slapping against my upper leg and it drives me crazy, so I stopped.  Running, that is.



What, you didn't get the super-cool new BVM holster from galls that also holds your gloves, stethoscope, Leatherman, an concealed carry weapon?


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 15, 2010)

If I work out in an EMS t-shirt, I generally would wear a very generic EMT or Paramedic shirt. Of course, I'm also going to carry my ID... Normally, I choose other shirts...


----------



## FLEMTP (Feb 16, 2010)

I wear t shirts at the gym with fire/ems related logo's on it and even duty tshirts with our dept logo every time I work out. The two locations know that I am a paramedic, and will have me paged overhead if they know I am in the club if they have someone with a medical issue. I dont mind that, and I think as long as you are presenting yourself in a professional manner while wearing the EMS related clothing, its good PR and I feel it makes you more approachable by those who work in the field ( police/fire/ems) and by the general public.

Also, I feel that I worked hard to earn the certification I have, and earned my professional status and position, and I feel I have the right to be proud of what I do. I draw the line at anyone in said apparel acting in a way that would tarnish the integrity of our profession or my department.


----------

